# New Chicken Door



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

After last year's horrific Hosta hijinks and years of general mayhem, we have decided that the chicken should no longer free range completely free. This meant building a new enclosure, which I wanted to be movable. I used very inexpensive plastic snow/garden fencing and built a bunch of self supporting tripod-like posts. Then I needed a new door so they could get from their regular run to their new paddock/yard.

I enjoy making what I call guillotine doors. One advantage is they can easily be opened and closed from a distance. A rope runs from the top of the door, up through a small pulley and over to a conveniently located lever.
No hinges or latches required.


































I do way too much work and spend way too much money for my 4 hens and a rooster.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice door, great job!


Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I do way too much work and spend way too much money for my 4 hens and a rooster.


Ha! Ha! Somehow animals seem to make us do that!😆😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Great job! I'd be upset about my hostas too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's really cool!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have one hen who can't ever seem to find a gate and I waste a lot of time trying to ease her goofy chicken-butt along a fenceline until she goes where I want her.
Every day. Same gate. Cull for stupidity or do you have any advice? Maybe a custom-Canadian-made chicken door would be more easily navigated by a silly hen?
I could paint a target on it...The gate all the others use isn't working for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> Cull for stupidity or do you have any advice?


Do you have the mandatory "EXIT" sign over the door? Some chickens can be sticklers about bylaws.
If that does not work than try spray painting a blue line on the ground for her to follow. You and then explain to her to follow the blue line to exit. DO NOT paint a circular line!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Think that'll do??


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

LOL

I don't know. Mine would not understand, but yours may have a better vocabulary. 

Egress; is that Igor's better half??


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

You digress...since my hen cannot read, it doesn't matter what the sign says.
Maybe just an arrow....








Or maybe I need a chicken chute. or shoot.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I cracking up over here. “Chicken chute or shoot”


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Your pen and door look nice, Mike! You and @alwaystj9 are too funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I sense a lack of progress. Having a chicken shoot with "just an arrow" seems insufficient. You need a bow.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I believe I will bow-tie that chicken, a la UPS, and ship her au Canada.
Once there, she will spy on that chicken-chute pop-door and report back.
If you catch her spying, fry her!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

"Bow-tie", I see what you did there. I bow to your punaciousness.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> You digress...since my hen cannot read, it doesn't matter what the sign says.
> Maybe just an arrow....
> View attachment 226497
> 
> Or maybe I need a chicken chute. or shoot.


So if they don't follow the arrow they become bbq chicken by a shoot? Lol Mike may be sending you a bow to help with the arrow 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am worried because his lovely door doesn't have instructions for the chickens.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> I am worried because his lovely door doesn't have instructions for the chickens.


No need to worry. Along with my _How to Raise Chickens_ book, the instructions for the door are posted in the coop.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am so relieved as I am running out of chicken puns.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

